# Update: Back from Cali as new owner of 67 GTO!



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys! Well, after flying down to San Diego on the spur of the moment, I am now the owner of a 1967 GTO! Thanks to all who helped me along the way including 05GTO who let me call him with questions. It was much appreciated. 
The car is definitely a GTO! It needs much cosmetic work and interior parts, but the drivetrain is correct. Luckily I bought it from a guy who took it to a friend that was an excellent mechanic. He let me put it up on the rack and check the numbers as well as the frame, rust areas (there were none), and was helpful in locating all the engine numbers. While down there, the PHS was faxed at home and I found that the transmission numbers match as well as the engine numbers. The billing history shows YS plus four numbers that matches the numbers on the motor. So, the only thing changed on the motor was the intake manifold and carburetor. Now I have to find a dependable shipper. Can anyone recomment one?
Thanks
Linda
PS will post pics as soon as I get them!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

blondie67 said:


> Hi guys! Well, after flying down to San Diego on the spur of the moment, I am now the owner of a 1967 GTO! Thanks to all who helped me along the way including 05GTO who let me call him with questions. It was much appreciated.
> The car is definitely a GTO! It needs much cosmetic work and interior parts, but the drivetrain is correct. Luckily I bought it from a guy who took it to a friend that was an excellent mechanic. He let me put it up on the rack and check the numbers as well as the frame, rust areas (there were none), and was helpful in locating all the engine numbers. While down there, the PHS was faxed at home and I found that the transmission numbers match as well as the engine numbers. The billing history shows YS plus four numbers that matches the numbers on the motor. So, the only thing changed on the motor was the intake manifold and carburetor. Now I have to find a dependable shipper. Can anyone recomment one?
> Thanks
> Linda
> PS will post pics as soon as I get them!


way to go Linda! Congrats! arty:

Can't wait to see the pics.

Russ :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats! Where is her new home? (where do you need the car shipped to?)


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> Hi guys! Well, after flying down to San Diego on the spur of the moment, I am now the owner of a 1967 GTO! Thanks to all who helped me along the way including 05GTO who let me call him with questions. It was much appreciated.
> The car is definitely a GTO! It needs much cosmetic work and interior parts, but the drivetrain is correct. Luckily I bought it from a guy who took it to a friend that was an excellent mechanic. He let me put it up on the rack and check the numbers as well as the frame, rust areas (there were none), and was helpful in locating all the engine numbers. While down there, the PHS was faxed at home and I found that the transmission numbers match as well as the engine numbers. The billing history shows YS plus four numbers that matches the numbers on the motor. So, the only thing changed on the motor was the intake manifold and carburetor. Now I have to find a dependable shipper. Can anyone recomment one?
> Thanks
> Linda
> PS will post pics as soon as I get them!


Congratulations and welcome to the herd!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

congratulations- worth the trip.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm sure you'll love it. Unfortunately, i can't help you on the transport problem.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Glad that you made it home ok, Any pictures?

arty:


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*New Home*

Boy! What a response! Thanks! 05GTO, you've got some work ahead of you...hah! Very rewarding though right? I could use you when I get my car shipped. Rukee, I need it shipped from Le Mesa, CA to Bellingham, WA. Do you have any references? Pics coming soon. Can't wait to get it home...at least I can drive it until I get the work done.
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. Sounds like you did excellent! I shipped a car to Michigan from California back in 2000, and it was 1600 dollars at the time. Have you thought about having the car serviced (oil change/fluid changes/check brakes/wheel bearings/cooling system) and DRIVING it back to Washington? You need to do that stuff anyway to drive it, and you'd save a TON of money doing it off the bat and driving it home. It's a two day run, and would be an adventure (if nothing went wrong!). 2 years ago, I flew up to Washington, bought a basket case Model T Ford, rented a Ryder 24 foot truck (Told them I was transporting a farm wagon), and drove back to CA. Truck rental was only 93 bucks for 5 days, ONE WAY! (Turns out they needed the truck brought back to CA). Or, you could rent a car dolly and tow the thing (Risky if you're not experienced.) I forgot the name of the guys I used in 2000, but they were ok if not expensive. Again, excellent buy!!!
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Blondie.... Congrats on the purchase. I bought a 67 GTO in Boston MA last week. I was thinking of driving it home to Long Island. Since the car hadn't really been driven lately, and I didn't want to chance a breakdown on the road, I decided to truck it home. I used a local towing service,experianced with classic cars. We drove to Boston, loaded up, and drove home (about 500 miles round trip). The driver used a Ford F-550 flat bed, and the trip went very well.......This kind of truck is more than sufficent, and more cost effective than an enclosed tractor/trailer service. Good Luck with the car, and post those pictures.. :cheers Eric


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

My bro-in-law had a caddie shipped down from Chicago to Topeka, KS. He did a lot of shopping on the internet and got tons of offers. The price range was large, so be sure to shop around. Best of luck. My son is extremely jealous of your find, that is exactly what he wanted.
:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Blondie.... Congrats on the purchase. I bought a 67 GTO in Boston MA last week. I was thinking of driving it home to Long Island. Since the car hadn't really been driven lately, and I didn't want to chance a breakdown on the road, I decided to truck it home. I used a local towing service,experianced with classic cars. We drove to Boston, loaded up, and drove home (about 500 miles round trip). The driver used a Ford F-550 flat bed, and the trip went very well.......This kind of truck is more than sufficent, and more cost effective than an enclosed tractor/trailer service. Good Luck with the car, and post those pictures.. :cheers Eric


How much did that cost you Eric??
I too would be tempted to just drive it back. Maybe hit an oil change place before you left and have all the fluids checked and/or changed.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Linda,

I think you are probably looking at $1k - $1.5k to ship. It will be cheaper if you use an open carrier. If you go to ebaymotors.com, there are several shipping companies listed there and you get a quote online or by phone quickly.

Congratulations.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Shipping GTO and pics*

Hey guys! I found a shipper open carrier for $675.00. It would have been cheaper to ship to Seattle, but that's a 100 miles away. Being so far north, some drivers don't like to go that far, but I found one. I'm going through Direct Express Shipping so we'll see how that goes. I too thought about driving back, but there's a lot of snow in Oregon and Washington right now and didn't want to get stuck at "joe's garage" somewhere on I5. The car's drivetrain had totally been gone through and runs great, but the brakes seemed kind of soft if you know what I mean....
I'm looking for some parts, i.e. steering wheel, ashtray, radio, antenna and some stock rims if anybody knows/has any. I'll also post on the parts forum. I'm attaching some pics. Let me know what you think...

Also, Jeff, the data plate says it was made in DF. I know this is Fremont, but what does the D stand for?
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. Look again at the data plate when you get the car. It should be a BF for Fremont. There were no "D"'s. Good call on the snow hazard. The transport price is very reasonable. Plus, you got an extremely good deal on the car. I put 14x7 Ralley II rims on my '67 about 20 years ago....I think they look better than the Ralley I's on that year. You can get used 14 or 15 inch Ralley II's fairly easily for little cash. New repro trim rings and center caps are readily available. They even make repro Ralley rims in all kinds of sizes. If it were me, I'd go with 15's and run a 225/70 series tire. (But I'm Old School...no ghetto 20 inchers for ME!!) What color is your interior? I'll check around for steering wheel and ashtray, etc. The stock AM-FM radios are expensive, but an original AM unit is fairly cheap. Keep us posted with your progress, and again, Congratulations!!!
Jeff


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Great price on the shipping Linda. Get us some pics once it arrives.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*paint color?*

I didn't see my reply, so if this is a duplicate, sorry. Hey guys! Thanks Jeff for the advice. I was so excited when I looked at the car, I didn't get much sleep, so my eyes were kindo of funny, if you know what I mean. I swear it was a DF, but it could've been a B. I won't be able to see it until it gets up here. Thanks for checking for those parts for me. I've been looking around for used. I'd prefer a used radio and antennae. I do have a couple of questions though. My PHS as it says what from what I can read off the faxed version that the tires were F70 14 red-white oval. Were these a special red line tire? What kind of rims came stock on this car? I know the rims are not original. Sorry for the stupid question. I'm still new at this.:seeya: 

Also, the paint code said SS. I know this is champagne metallic, upper and lower. The car is now maroon with a black vinyl top. do you recommend taking off the vinyl top (to check for rust and to make it stock)? Or do you think painting it a really cool black with a hint of color like dark purple would be nice? Let me know your opinion. I kind of like the black idea. Also looking for the driver's side door lower trim on the lower end. Has all other except for that piece. Do you know any web sites I could check?
Thanks 
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blondie67 said:


> I didn't see my reply, so if this is a duplicate, sorry. Hey guys! Thanks Jeff for the advice. I was so excited when I looked at the car, I didn't get much sleep, so my eyes were kindo of funny, if you know what I mean. I swear it was a DF, but it could've been a B. I won't be able to see it until it gets up here. Thanks for checking for those parts for me. I've been looking around for used. I'd prefer a used radio and antennae. I do have a couple of questions though. My PHS as it says what from what I can read off the faxed version that the tires were F70 14 red-white oval. Were these a special red line tire? What kind of rims came stock on this car? I know the rims are not original. Sorry for the stupid question. I'm still new at this.:seeya:
> 
> Also, the paint code said SS. I know this is champagne metallic, upper and lower. The car is now maroon with a black vinyl top. do you recommend taking off the vinyl top (to check for rust and to make it stock)? Or do you think painting it a really cool black with a hint of color like dark purple would be nice? Let me know your opinion. I kind of like the black idea. Also looking for the driver's side door lower trim on the lower end. Has all other except for that piece. Do you know any web sites I could check?
> Thanks
> Linda


Hey Linda,

When I spoke with you the other day you quoted the code “BF” to me when you read the info from the data plate. The wheels will be listed on the PHS report, there are 2 places I know of that make redlines out of radials. I’ll list them below;

Radios, Antennas and many other hard to find parts can be found on e-bay if you cannot find them on the below sites.

As far as painting, IMHO, I like to restore my cars back to original whenever possible, my 67 does not have the original paint, motor or transmission and will never be worth as much as a correct 67.

I’ve listed the sites in order of my preference and ease of use.


*The Parts Place Inc.*

*Year One*

*Original Parts Group*

*The Paddock*

*Ames Performance *

*Performance Years *

*Coker Tires*

*Diamondback Tires*


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. Thanks for the update. The "Red-white oval" tires are actually redline, wide OVAL tires. Must be a typo. "Wide Ovals" were a popular performance tire in that era. I recommend the Ralley II rims (They're on my convertible in the picture) They are reasonably priced, durable, available in all sizes, and look great. As for color, it's up to you. My '67 was a code G gold car, in and out. I redid it that way in '86, and it looked blah....I did it in Burgundy with a parchment nterior in '93, and it really turns heads. Now, with these cars pulling in so much$$$, I might be inclined to stick with the original color. Up to you. I know I enjoy my convertible way more as a burgundy car, but I'm not trying to sell it, either. By all means, LOSE the vinyl top. They're water traps. The fastback roof looks way meaner without the vinyl and trim. Check on that code SS. I had a Silver '66 hardtop with black interior that looked plain wicked. That SS champagne with no vinyl top, and black interior would look really nice. But, then, so would a really dark blackberry/brandywine color like you mentioned. Dark colors just plain look great on '67's!! (The body has to be razor straight, though. White, Gold, Silver all hide flaws in the bodywork, and are much less labor intensive to apply due to this. Black is the hardest color to prep a car for!) Take Care!
Jeff


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi again, Linda. Idea for color choosing: go the the "Ultimate GTO Picture Site" on the web. They have pictures of every year, in every color. Click on "Dream Car" on the top left of the screen, and you can pull up photos of your '67 GTO in any color. There are a few Champagne hardtops there. They have the Ralley II rims, even. Check it out. See which color you like best! It's a great website to check out. I dunno, though.....Starlight Black with a red pinstripe, red-capped lugnuts, and redline tires is starting to sound pretty good.......
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee......850 round trip.....included tolls


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, Street Dreams Texas has a 67..Black with a red interior......frickin' sweet !!!!! My 67 is Montreaux Blue with a Parchment interior....So many colors, so little time.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Eric. You're car is a great color combo. Not too common, either. Seems a LOT of '67's were GOLD. Gold's okay, and a lot of new cars are gold, but it's not MY preference! I think Black with the red interior has to be the sharpest combo available. It gets MY vote!!! Those darker colors really show off the grille and stainless on a '67!!
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Color, hmmmm what to do*

Hey Jeff,
Thanks for the advice. I looked at the PHS again and yes, it is a wide oval tire. It also says something like custom tires with some kind of caps. I don't have it with me, but I'm assuming there were some kind of cool wheel caps? 
When looking at the car, the mechanic/owner of the shop took a magnetic pen to the body all over and it didn't show any bondo. The car is fairly straight but there are some little dings and one little dent the size of a let's say small orange (couldn't think of anything else ) on the front fender so black might take some work. I am considering staying stock, but since I probably will never sell it, a deep purple or black/maroon color will look great with the stainless. I agree with you about the dark colors and all the chrome/stainless. I have found many parts available new. The radio is hard to find and the stock antenna, but most other parts are readily available. Someone put some cheesy dash pad on the car. Are these repro dash pads more like the original? 
Linda


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

yes there is the repo dash pads also what radio and anntenna are you lookign for


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

67/04 GTO is correct. Many sources for repro dash pads. They can be painted/dyed with vinyl paint to match. They come black. The "Custom" wheel covers are what my '65 came with, and I don't have...(running Ralley I's). They are great looking hubcaps that go on over plain steel wheels. They have a "knock off" type spinner at the center with three tips on it. They really look great, but are not very easy to find. One thing alson to consider if you change the color, is expense: the door jambs, inner trunk, inner fenders, etc. will all have to be repainted. But, if the car is Burgundy now, and was done right, you could repaint it burgundy and leave the jambs/trunk/etc. alone. Those areas are not prone to paint fade and damage. Keep us posted!Jeff


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

the dash pad in my '66 came my interior color. It was from Original Parts Group.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*parts*

I am looking for just the standard push button with nonretractable antenna. I found a source at Paddocks (Thanks Randy) supposedly a great repro antenna but apparently the vendor's manufacturer takes his sweet time and they don't have any in stock. Still looking......
Linda
PS. Hey Jeff, I really appreciate your help. Your cars are beautiful. I've found many sources for rally Is and IIs and redline wide oval tires. You're right, a black with red pinstrip and redlines would be phenomenal. There is a place in Seattle (lake city area) called Hubcap Annies. I think they're still there. I have found hard to find hubcaps there before. Just FYI. 
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are more links;

*Wheel Vintiques Rally I*

*Summit Racing's W.V. Rally I*

*Antennas listed on Ebay*

*Radios listed on Ebay*

*Here are the wheel options for the 60's GTO*


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Like 05 Said Try Ebay For The Radio And Antenna


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. Thanks for the complement! You should be able to get a regular, '67 AM radio for cheap on ebay or at a swap meet. I'll ask a friend of mine who may have one lying around. Not a lot of demand for one. The correct AM-FM units are another story! A good source of info on radios is the GTO Resroration Guide by Paul Zazarine, and also the Big Little GTO Book, by Albert Drake. A little known option for '67 was bright red plastic fender liners for the front wheel wells. People would order them, and paint the inside of the rear wheel wells red to match. Gaudy to some, but dynamite on a black car. Back in the mid '80's, Bruce Bethel of Bethels Goat Farm in San Jose used to drive by the auto shop where I worked to show off his new GTO purchases. THOSE were the days. One day, he brought by an all original, low mile, ONE OWNER 1967 GTO Hardtop, Turequoise, RAM AIR I equipped (SUPER rare), automatic with the standard 4.33 rear. I remember it like yesterday. The paint was shiny and original, car had an auto on the column, and a black interior. It WENT. He paid something like $1700 for it...top dollar at the time, but worth it for such a rare beast. Anyway: It had the factory RED FENDER LINERS!!! That was the only time I ever saw a set on an original car. They looked great with the turqoise paint! Have fun!
Jeff


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Linda,
La Mesa huh, I live about 15 minutes north of La Mesa. Drive through it every day on the way to work. That's a long way to travel to pick up a GTO. What kind of shape is it in?

I know the feeling of finally getting your first Goat. I just bought mine in October. I've had a lot of muscle cars over the years, but a 70 GTO has always been my favorite. Is this your first GTO?

Good luck on getting it home and getting started to work on it. You're right, everyone on the GTO Forum are great. It's always nice to be able to talk to people who can help you out with advice and info.

Dale,


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Hey Dale!*

Hi Dale,
Thanks for responding. I found the 67 on collectorcartraderonline within minutes of them posting it and flew down there to look at the car two days later. This is my first GTO and I've been in love with the 67 since I was a teenager. This was a 40th bday present for myself....I just love the 67 body style. The car has the matching numbers motor and tranny but is missing some interior parts, ie ashtray, console lock and radio. Someone also changed the steering wheel (I never understood that?). The body is pretty much rust free, but it needs a paint job. 
I had two 64 Lemanses years ago and have been a Pontiac enthusiast ever since. 
I couldn't beat the price on this car. Apparently a guy brought it to his buddy who does auto repair and couldn't pay the bill. So, he pretty much just wanted his money back. The price was under 9 grand. So, with shipping, I think I made out pretty good. The motor and tranny both have been rebuilt. Now all I have to worry about is the body.......
Linda


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Linda,

Happy 40th! And congrats on your goat. I have always liked the 67 GTO as well....But 1970 has always been my ultimate dream car. A convertible Judge to be exact!!! But I'll settle for what I ended up with.

About 6 months ago I had a chance to buy a 65 lemans convertible from a guy I found that lived a half mile from me. The car was near perfect condition in and out and he only wanted 9 to 10 grand. I was holding out though because I was still trying to work a deal on the 70 GTO, that I finally ended up getting. I ended up paying less than $9,000 too. Looks like SOCAL is the place to pick up a good deal on a goat lately!!!

So are you going to be doing the work on your goat yourself? We all would like to see some pics.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Steering wheel*



blondie67 said:


> Hi Dale,
> Thanks for responding. I found the 67 on collectorcartraderonline within minutes of them posting it and flew down there to look at the car two days later. This is my first GTO and I've been in love with the 67 since I was a teenager. This was a 40th bday present for myself....I just love the 67 body style. The car has the matching numbers motor and tranny but is missing some interior parts, ie ashtray, console lock and radio. Someone also changed the steering wheel (I never understood that?). The body is pretty much rust free, but it needs a paint job.
> I had two 64 Lemanses years ago and have been a Pontiac enthusiast ever since.
> I couldn't beat the price on this car. Apparently a guy brought it to his buddy who does auto repair and couldn't pay the bill. So, he pretty much just wanted his money back. The price was under 9 grand. So, with shipping, I think I made out pretty good. The motor and tranny both have been rebuilt. Now all I have to worry about is the body.......
> Linda



Linda, I'm in the midst of trying to purchase an original wood steering wheel for my '67 coupe. If I can secure one, I'll let you know because it will be replacing an original plastic steering wheel, which I will be happy to bequeath to you. Stay tuned. 

Paul


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Happy birthday, as well, Linda, and congrats to both you and 70455 for picking up a couple of gems "on the cheap". Paul's possible steering wheel offer is super generous, if he can swing it. As posted elsewhere, a friend of mine with some parts is looking for an ashtray and an antenna mast. He does not have a radio, that he was sure of. The great thing about this hobby is that you can go at your own pace. Enjoy the car, keep it out of the elements, fix it up as you drive it, and don't get bummed if you hit a roadblock or two. Pontiac people tend to be a great bunch, and there's help out there when you need it. You "stole" that car, but that's not really important. You, like the rest of us, are in it because we love the GTO, not the $$$$ that they have gotten to be worth. Have fun, and can't wait to see some photos!
JEFF


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Steering Wheel*

Hey Paul, thanks! That would be much appreciated! Just let me know how much $ and I'd be glad to acquire it from you....

Jeff,
Thanks for the vote of confidence! I've been searching for years and I feel very content with my decision on this car. You know how things just fall into place....anyways, just waiting for it to get here. Any good ideas for a personalized plate?

Linda


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> Hey Paul, thanks! That would be much appreciated! Just let me know how much $ and I'd be glad to acquire it from you....
> 
> Jeff,
> Thanks for the vote of confidence! I've been searching for years and I feel very content with my decision on this car. You know how things just fall into place....anyways, just waiting for it to get here. Any good ideas for a personalized plate?
> ...


My plate in Connecticut will be "Old Goat."


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

My Maryland plate is "1967GTO". For you how about "LINDAS67"

Happy Birthday,
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have antique plates and they don`t let you customize them.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Rukee,

You gotta move to another state if they won't allow vanity antique plates.... LOL.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Plates*

Apparently in Washington, you can get antique or show plates but you can only drive it for show reasons. Don't ask me why? I guess it's because you only have to pay a one time fee and no yearly registration fees. I did find out that BINGS67 is available. That is my husband's nick name for me. Silly huh? I kind of like Lindas67 better. Or even (sorry if I offend any Pres. Bush people), something like My Pet Goat, shortened of course, in reference to the book he was reading on 9/11. 
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. I've got Y.O.M (Year of Manufacture) black plates on my '65....every 10 years I have to peel 1/4" of stickers off the rear plate so the tag will stick! The car has had that plate on it since'66, when the guy who bought it in SPOKANE WA.! was transferred to CA. Can you get and use YOM plates i Washington? That would be cool. As for your personalized plate, howz about: "67 HVN" or "6T7 HVN"? Or, "IN 67 HVN"? Just a thought.......Have fun
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Plates*

Hey Jeff,
I kind of like the IN 67 HVN idea....the car has the original black plates on it, but of course, they won't let you leave them on it since it is California. I guess I'll frame them.
I'll have to check on the YOM plates. 
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. Check on the YOM's---they may be a cool color scheme, etc. I thought of another one: "LVN MY 67" Or "ITS HERS" (as opposed to HIS!) Or..."LUVMY67". On those black and yellow Calif. plates: If you decide to get rid of them, I would buy/barter them from you. My '67 came from Tennessee in 1983, and I had to get the blue plates for it back then. The Black and Yellow's would look great on the car (They're gonna be legal to use starting in 2009). BUT: you should really keep them. In some circles, the Black Plate Mystique pulls some weight: proves that the car was an original "sunny California" car, and not a rustbucket. Having the plates and/or some of the old registration slips showing the plate number and city could add value to your car later on. My advise is for you to KEEP them, but, if you decide not to, I'm interested!!!! I guess the CAR is gonna show up in the next couple of days, eh? Have Fun!
Jeff


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

*Personalized plates?????*



blondie67 said:


> Hey Paul, thanks! That would be much appreciated! Just let me know how much $ and I'd be glad to acquire it from you....
> 
> Jeff,
> Thanks for the vote of confidence! I've been searching for years and I feel very content with my decision on this car. You know how things just fall into place....anyways, just waiting for it to get here. Any good ideas for a personalized plate?
> ...


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Hi Linda. Check on the YOM's---they may be a cool color scheme, etc. I thought of another one: "LVN MY 67" Or "ITS HERS" (as opposed to HIS!) Or..."LUVMY67". On those black and yellow Calif. plates: If you decide to get rid of them, I would buy/barter them from you. My '67 came from Tennessee in 1983, and I had to get the blue plates for it back then. The Black and Yellow's would look great on the car (They're gonna be legal to use starting in 2009). BUT: you should really keep them. In some circles, the Black Plate Mystique pulls some weight: proves that the car was an original "sunny California" car, and not a rustbucket. Having the plates and/or some of the old registration slips showing the plate number and city could add value to your car later on. My advise is for you to KEEP them, but, if you decide not to, I'm interested!!!! I guess the CAR is gonna show up in the next couple of days, eh? Have Fun!
> Jeff



Yeah, my son's 69 chevelle still has the original black/yellow plates. I agree that it adds to the car. I wouldn't have gotten personalized plates if my 70 still had them, but it had blue plates and I hated the blue ones. At least now the personalized CA plates look better than the blue ones did.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

ppurfield001 said:


> My plate in Connecticut will be "Old Goat."


My number one pick was "OLD GOAT" and it was already taken!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Plates*

Hey! Thanks for the ideas! Boy, now I'm a little flustered as to what to pick. You sure had some cool ideas. I wish I could keep the black plates on it. They look pretty cool. Washington has boring plates. Always a mountain or a big Evergreen like we don't see enough of them...lol. My car should be here anytime. We're having the driver pull up in front of our shop, blocking a lane of traffic and unloading it just to have me burn them off down the street. I've been waiting for that day for a long time.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Car has arrived!*

Hey guys! I got my car at midnight last night. The driver was nice to drive it an extra 100 miles to our town ( was supposed to pick it up in Seattle). He did fine except I think that while loading it somehow the muffler rubbed on the truck ramp and broke a weld. They were probably really old so now I'm taking it to the muffler/brake place to have it fixed and the brakes checked. Does anyone have a preference for what kind of mufflers to put on?
Thanks
Linda


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Depends On If You What Loud Or Quiet Mufflers


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Mufflers*

Well, I'd like it to have similar to stock as I can. The motor sounds so good though, loud is good. It has cherry bombs on it right now, and I think I'll leave them on for now for the brakes set me back 1000. They had to be totally redone. 

How's NOT4SLE for a personalized plate?
Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Or NOTYORZ


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

How about some pictures?

Another tag suggestion;

donttch (do not touch)


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

No mufflers for me. Headers and glasspacks.......... now that is old school!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Linda.......I run the 'old style' Walker Turbo Mufflers.Most shops carry them. They perform well, without the drone that flowmasters and glasspacks have. The glasspacks and flowmasters sound great for a drive around the block, but become very tiresome during any regular drive. You're in the music business, so you probably like listening to music while you drive: non obnoxious pipes can be a good thing! I'm 46, and yes, "If it's too loud then you're too old" applies to me!!! PICTURES PLEASE!!!!
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*46 too old?*

Hey now, 46 is not too old. The other half is 46 and plays in a band....lol. I don't want obnoxious, just something to show off the sound of the motor. Pics coming soon. Taking it to the body shop today to get estimate on quick paint job for summer. Then, next winter, it's in the shop for a restoration job. 

Can PHS be wrong? Mine says that my car had custom air conditioning, but the dash panel tells otherwise. Or could someone have changed the dash panel? It looks as though someone covered a vent under the dash.....

Also, maybe I'm naive about this, but with the deluxe wheel covers, were there just plain steel rims under them? 

Linda


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

If Your Car Had Ac You Could Tell From The Firewall..there Is A Difference From Non Ac Cars And Ac Cars.plus If You Had Hubcaps Your Wheels Would Of Been Steelies


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. If your car had A/C, it would have circular vents in the corners of the dash, plus the heater/blower control panel would be different: it would have an A/C control. The dash would have had to have been replaced (very unlikely) or welded up. You can tell by looking underneath from inside the car. The firewall would be different in the engine compartment, as stated above. Your car came with steel wheels, plain, as stated above. Hubcaps went on over them. Think HARD about a quickie paint job: It's WAY harder and more expensive to do a good paint job later if the car has been repainted a lot of times. It will cost you a lot more $$ to get that quickie paint job removed than it costs to apply it. I would opt to drive a mean lookin' beast until the time came for a nice paint job. 
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes PHS can be wrong. They were wrong about the correct color of my vinyl top.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*AC and other stuff!*

Hey guys! The car is definitely AC or was AC equipped. There are the rocket style vents as well as the center vent and "cooler" setting on the controls. I appreciate your responses. 

Jeff, regarding a quickie paint job, there's a lot musicians that will do anything to have a Les Paul guitar and an amp. We have a friend that restores vintage cars and will do the body work/paint for a trade. I love the bartering system. He just did a Shelby, so I know he does a good job. The car has been painted the stock Plum mist color in the past with a vinyl top. It's supposed to be Champagne upper and lower and I have to admit, looking at that color on the ultimate gto site, it's kind of grown on me. Someone told me to look for rivets on the top that would have been put on by Pontiac to see if the data plate is correct that it didn't have a vinyl top. I want it off anyway, for up here, it will be nothing but a rust trap. It still looks good, but you can see where it's raising up in areas. My plan is to do the body work (it doesn't need much) and to paint it either black or the same Plum mist pontiac stock color. I'll be eventually doing a full restore with the stock color, but really this car doesn't need it right now. There's hardly any rust, and the interior is only missing the radio, and ashtray. All the seats look good but the headliner/dash panel will have to be replaced. Should I get an AC system? 

Also, I need a steering wheel for the 223 black trim! Please help! I can't find one anywhere! Someone put a small Steering wheel on the car without a seal, so it sounds like fingers on a chalkboard!

Linda
Pics coming soon.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Linda. Roger on the paintwork. Yeah, I have to admit, as I've gotten older, that the pale Gold I used to hate on my '67 would be ok nowadays. I love the deep burgundy it is now, tho'. I predict that if you do your car in plum mist, you'll never go back to gold! I agree on losing the vinyl top, even when you eventually fully restore the car. It is something that can be added by a new owner very easily if you ever sell it. Nothing has to be "undone". My take on the A/C: Yes, get it, but take your time. You don't need AC up there too much, and it makes the car heavier and much more difficult to work on. Here in Central Ca, I sometimes wish I had it. The ONLY way to do the AC to enhance the value of the car is to reinstall the original GM AC components. These parts are getting harder to find, but are the same on all '66-'67 GM A bodies: Chevelle, F-85, Cutlass, Skylark, Tempest, etc. If it were me, I'd take my sweet time, and over the months or years search for and aquire all the pieces. You can get brand new, correct compressors, and condensors. The stuff that you need is the firewall stuff: plenum box, controls, POA valve, etc. You said it: If you want it bad you get it bad. Well, you don't want the AC that bad. You'll get all the parts at YOUR price if your not in a hurry. I would probably get all the stuff, and not put it on the car until the Restoration happens a few years from now. Enjoy!
Jeff


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> Hey guys! The car is definitely AC or was AC equipped. There are the rocket style vents as well as the center vent and "cooler" setting on the controls. I appreciate your responses.
> 
> Jeff, regarding a quickie paint job, there's a lot musicians that will do anything to have a Les Paul guitar and an amp. We have a friend that restores vintage cars and will do the body work/paint for a trade. I love the bartering system. He just did a Shelby, so I know he does a good job. The car has been painted the stock Plum mist color in the past with a vinyl top. It's supposed to be Champagne upper and lower and I have to admit, looking at that color on the ultimate gto site, it's kind of grown on me. Someone told me to look for rivets on the top that would have been put on by Pontiac to see if the data plate is correct that it didn't have a vinyl top. I want it off anyway, for up here, it will be nothing but a rust trap. It still looks good, but you can see where it's raising up in areas. My plan is to do the body work (it doesn't need much) and to paint it either black or the same Plum mist pontiac stock color. I'll be eventually doing a full restore with the stock color, but really this car doesn't need it right now. There's hardly any rust, and the interior is only missing the radio, and ashtray. All the seats look good but the headliner/dash panel will have to be replaced. Should I get an AC system?
> 
> ...


Linda, the 1967 GTO I owned during the Seventies had A/C and while A/C is nice, what a pain in the 'arse to change the plugs when tuning up the car. I remember having to borrow a lift at the local garage to change the plugs. Randy and the other gurus may have some better ideas as I was a hack mechanic in the old days when I had to do it myself or it didn't get done. The '67 I currently own has no A/C and no Power Steering (good steering box) and I'm much happier. You can get to everthing from above. If I want A/C, I'll take one of my daily drivers. Take your time with the A/C as Geetoohguy says and consider whether you really need it. 

Paul


----------

